# I've decided to add some kelp to my dogs' diet



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

...or, you know, whatever the heck THIS is:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so you're adding driftwood to their diet?

that's fibre and then some


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Drift wood is kinda like "powdered cellulose" LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And we worry about what we feed them out of our fridge


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> so you're adding driftwood to their diet?
> 
> that's fibre and then some



That IS an enormous driftwood log, but the stuff at their feet is some kind of sea...vegetable? creature? I don't even know, but they definitely wanted to eat it. :noidea:


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol.. yeah, it looks like a kelp of some kind.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like what Gunner loves!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He did drag that out of the water


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Looks like what Gunner loves!



You know, it's stuff like this (and genuinely rank chicken) that makes me realize just how different the dog and human definitions of "edible" are...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> You know, it's stuff like this (and genuinely rank chicken) that makes me realize just how different the dog and human definitions of "edible" are...


Well as much as we humanize them, they ARE still dogs!


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, and dogs love rotten fish! Raw fish that they've buried and unearthed a few days later.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, you guys, I love kelp and seaweed and I'm a human! :lol:


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> You know, it's stuff like this (and genuinely rank chicken) that makes me realize just how different the dog and human definitions of "edible" are...


i know exactly what you mean! riley loves nothing more than an old piece of chicken that was forgotten at the back of the refrigerator and smells like a sweaty gym sock. i bet stinky beach kelp would be right up her alley  .


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

swolek said:


> Hey, you guys, I love kelp and seaweed and I'm a human! :lol:


i do too...although i don't drag it out of the ocean and start chomping.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danecolor said:


> i know exactly what you mean! riley loves nothing more than an old piece of chicken that was forgotten at the back of the refrigerator and smells like a sweaty gym sock. i bet stinky beach kelp would be right up her alley  .


i like cumin...that kinda sorta smells like a sweaty gym sock. does that count?


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Looks like what Gunner loves!



When I went to Vancouver Island last summer, there were a lot of kelp on the beach I went to... I had so much fun stepping on the ball thing that is attached to the kelp, makes a popping noise lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrittanyM said:


> When I went to Vancouver Island last summer, there were a lot of kelp on the beach I went to... I had so much fun stepping on the ball thing that is attached to the kelp, makes a popping noise lol


kind of like bubble wrap?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> kind of like bubble wrap?


Exactly like it! Except there is the added danger of slipping when you jump on it!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> When I went to Vancouver Island last summer, there were a lot of kelp on the beach I went to... I had so much fun stepping on the ball thing that is attached to the kelp, makes a popping noise lol



I live on Vancouver Island, and that's the exact kind of kelp Malcolm and Lila are munching on in the picture! I shall have to try popping the bubbles!


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Popping kelp bubbles is one of the many joys of living on the coast. I love to eat seaweed too (from the store not fresh from the ocean of course). Nothing like a bit of algae for dinner or a snack.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Gally said:


> Popping kelp bubbles is one of the many joys of living on the coast. I love to eat seaweed too (from the store not fresh from the ocean of course). Nothing like a bit of algae for dinner or a snack.



I'm obviously a newbie West Coast-er...popping the kelp bubbles never even occurred to me until this thread! 


I'll eat seaweed...when it's holding my sushi together. :tongue:


----------

